# OH Woodcock



## ReadHeaded Hunter (Apr 17, 2007)

We finally got my 1 year old Llewellin out to chase some woodcock last week. It was hot and incredibly dry but we still managed to put a few up and brought one home. Put up a bonus pheasant too. We'll be back for him once season comes in this weekend! Woodcock are such cool birds and entirely underappreciated in our state IMO. They sure taste good on poppers alongside grilled sirloin (picture of last night's dinner for proof )


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

ReadHeaded Hunter said:


> We finally got my 1 year old Llewellin out to chase some woodcock last week. It was hot and incredibly dry but we still managed to put a few up and brought one home. Put up a bonus pheasant too. We'll be back for him once season comes in this weekend! Woodcock are such cool birds and entirely underappreciated in our state IMO. They sure taste good on poppers alongside grilled sirloin (picture of last night's dinner for proof )
> Nice, what county were you hunting?
> 
> View attachment 497776
> ...


----------



## Fishcreamer (Apr 16, 2021)

They are a great game bird for young dogs. They usually hold tight. I never cared for the taste, but never prepared them like that. Anyways- congrats. Great looking dog


----------



## ReadHeaded Hunter (Apr 17, 2007)

@Muddy We were on public land near central Ohio.

Thanks, @Fishcreamer . We definitely love him so far. The only tricky thing with woodcock and dog training seems to be getting the dog initially interested. Unlike most every other gamebird, dogs arent interested in woodcock instinctively


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Cool, thanks. I have a creek bottom that they usually hang out in, but it’s really dry right now.


----------



## excalman (May 24, 2013)

I jumped one while walking out from bow hunting Sunday morning first one seen in years. Looking forward to small game hunting after deer season.


----------

